# Tan thin Thera-tubes chrony results..



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.​


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was quite interesting. I am suprised that you did not get a greater drop in velocity with the cooler temperature. That .50 caliber lead moving at that velocity really packs a punch!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Charles said:


> That was quite interesting. I am suprised that you did not get a greater drop in velocity with the cooler temperature. That .50 caliber lead moving at that velocity really packs a punch!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


If you think thats good.. You'd be surprised at the speeds I achieved with 3/8 OD X 1/4 ID Latex hose from LOWES it shoots 185 fps with .50 cal lead balls and when I conducted those tests it was 45 degree F weather you can view the results here, its an old blog. http://slingshotforu...tex-tubes-myth/

When dealing with a natural material like rubber you will have a myriad of variations which contradict the normally held beliefs such as "thinner rubber is faster" or tubes are slow and so on.

The truth of rubber is that everything is true and nothing is true, so in the end all that matters is being able to propel that rock with your chosen slingshot bands.
Nico


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reference, Nico. I had not seen this thread. Do you have any idea what the draw weight of those tubes would be?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

There's three types of tubes that I favor that all can shoot with plenty of speed when matched with the right ammo, draw length/stretch ratio to cut, and can be used either singly or in multiples like the tan setup.
The good black 1745s, yellow theraband, and 5mm X 7mm natural tubes.
Going single per side any one of these three can shoot bbs - 10mm steel with plenty enough velocity to put down the appropriate bird or small varmint you're wanting to take. Doubled per side, .44 - .50 lead works well... and tripled per side you can launch arrows at respectable speeds.

My Son really likes the 5 X 7 stuff just like it is, single per side... and I can use it as well. Doubled per side it shoots almost as fast as flatbands using the .44 lead, about 250 fps with a 45" draw. The last time I bought some it was from ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-5M-16feet-Rubber-Latex-Tubing-ID-5mm-OD-7mm-/180650980570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0fa334da


----------

